# Anyone Kelso/Gala/Selkirk-sh areas care to share local knowledge



## WindyStacks (29 December 2015)

I'm looking to move to "that sort of area" in 2016 and I'm not familiar with the area at all. I'm currently in another part of Scotland but for various reasons (dead horse/marriage/etc.  ) it's not working out for me.

If you are familiar with the borders area and feel you could spare a few PM's to give me the low-down on particular aspects I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## ali-bee87 (2 January 2016)

I live near Kelso and work near Selkirk and Galashiels, feel free to message me with any questions .

Loads of horsey events in the area, the Ian Stark Centre has been a good addition to those who compete, and hunting is popular in winter, and common ridings are very popular in summer.

Some endurance, vaulting etc as well, all in all a very horsey area, people in general very nice but you always get one or two oddities.

Some nice hacking as well, plenty of trails and routes to hack out on, lots of pleasure and hunt rides in the summer now as well .






WindyStacks said:



			I'm looking to move to "that sort of area" in 2016 and I'm not familiar with the area at all. I'm currently in another part of Scotland but for various reasons (dead horse/marriage/etc.  ) it's not working out for me.

If you are familiar with the borders area and feel you could spare a few PM's to give me the low-down on particular aspects I'd really appreciate it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## nicnag (11 January 2016)

I am a bit further up the Borders, Peebles, Innerleithen area, I would agree with what Ali-bee87 has already said, although this side I think it is easier to access SNEC etc, although I did live in the Kelso area 20 years ago and found it much easier then to find something on almost every weekend.


----------



## WindyStacks (11 January 2016)

Thank you ladies. I PM'd ali-bee and she gave me a ton of invaluable local information.  

Sounds absolutely ideal for me - just need to bring my snorkel I gather...


----------



## nicnag (11 January 2016)

Ah well, that is the problem just now lol! look for a hilly bit!


----------

